# 6 O clock hold



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Before I mount my Cabelas Pine Ridge Scope on my muzzy I am thinking about the benefits of shooting open sights. I have some questions for those who are the 6 O clock holders. Obviously out at 150 yards even the narrowest front sight is going to cover a deer for the majority of its body. How do you determine where to hold the distance between your front sight and your target?

It seems like sighting in a muzzy with the 6 0 clock hold is pretty much just making it so that it shoots a little high all the time. Is this right? 

That being the case you are going to want to raise your rear sight slightly so long at it is zeroed correctly. Is any of this making any sense?

150-200 yards is a crazy distance to shoot open sight, but not packing a scope and scope mounts and being able to shoot through rain and fog seems to have an advantage worth trying open sights with a muzzy. Anyone have any input on this?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Top edge of the front post bisects vertically where I want the bullet to hit. With a good vernier rear sight, shots out to 500 yards are doable.


-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

When I used to shoot open sights. I would file down the front sight real thin and paint a white tip on the point. I then would place the "point" on the point of impact of what I was shooting at and plan on hitting an inch or so above the point tip.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I use a peep sight on my ML and use the 6 O'clock hold all the time and it is good for me out to 200 yards. For hits on animals you just need to know fairly close the size of the animal that you are shooting at and there is no problems. But then the furthest that I have shot a animal with the peep sights has been 75 yards. 
I have a fine front sight on my sidelock and usually place the bead right where I want it to hit, but then most of the animal is obscured by the rear sight.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I had absolutely no luck with the Pine Ridge scopes on my .45 cal muzzy 3 years back. Got the original scope and it came apart after a couple range sessions. Got a replacement from Cabelas, and the same thing happened. I couldn't find a 1X scope that I liked in the price range I wanted, so I gave up and went with iron sights.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The pine ridge scope is now on my muzzy. I have shot close to 50 rounds through it now and it dramatically helped my elevation. How is it that Cabelas claims they are 1x but they still kinda zoom?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Open (iron) sights do have all the advantages that you mentioned i.e. no fog, don't get knocked off, etc, but they do limit your effective range and you will need to do some serious practice to become proficient. If you want to go with open sights and you take the time to become proficient you will find a level of satisfaction after the harvest that you don't find after taking the game with your fancy, scoped up modern weapon.

Scopes, sabot bullets, enclosed nipples and other features found on "modern" muzzleloaders are simply a way to circumvent the entire idea and intent behind a "primitive weapons hunt" with muzzle loading weapons. Like the "primitive weapons bow hunt" the idea that a hunter could go afield with a primitive weapon and harvest an animal like our forefathers using similar weapons has long ago morphed into nothing more than a second alternative modern weapons hunt. These weapons simply are not primitive in any sense of the word.

Most of use, including myself to some extent, choose these hunts...they don't even call them primitive hunts anymore... not because we love shooting the old stuff or want to reenact hunts of our forefathers, we simply saw a chance to hunt with less crowding and also in a little warmer time of year.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I hear you BP. I'll admit that I personally don't mind hunting with an inline on our current ML hunt for the reasons you said but I sure wouldn't mind the state putting a "primitive only" hunt in place-no scopes at all, loose powder, no enclosed primers, etc. If they could put it in November it would be even sweeter.....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> ...they don't even call them primitive hunts anymore...


It was NEVER officially called a primitive hunt. I have tags going back ages and they all just state Muzzleloader Season. Even back when the hunt was $10 extension to the rifle season and you could shoot 3 deer a year.

I do agree though, that limitations need to be made on the components. Guns of both styles have so many advancements neither are truly primitive anymore.

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I choose the muzzy hunt because I hate hunter orange. That is the only reason. As far as BP's comments, I agree but would like to remind everyone that the most advanced muzzleloading weapon legal for use during the muzzy hunt in Utah has half or less the effective range of a modern rifle. My muzzy is modernized but only so that I can aim more precisely within its effective range, not to extend the range. In my opinion, the open sites that come on even the most expensive modern muzzy so leave much to be desired and are garbage to anyone who has aligned a fine set of true iron sites. Big glowing dots.......what a stupid idea. ----------SS


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a CVA that I had a Gunsmith drill, and tap for a rear ramp site that I had laying around the "gun room". With the ramp at the "flat" position, it was dead on at 100 yds. After about 200 rounds through the barrel, and playing with the ramp moving it up, and then down, I found where the impact of the bullet was at 200, and 300 yds. I was using the six-o-clock hold. I then marked the ramp site body at the 200 and 300 yd. range. Its been about ten years since I've shot this rifle, but I was blowing milk jugs up at 300yds. My load was 100gr. of Pyro FFF behind a 300gr. .44 cal. XTP bullet, with the green Sabot.


----------

